# The real truth about Tom Bombadil



## Rangerdave (Dec 14, 2002)

This was taken from Tolkien Sarcasm Page. Enjoy 



> From a rec.arts.books.tolkien posting dated 3 May 1996.
> 
> At last, the mystery of Tom Bombadil's identity has been solved.
> 
> ...



Now thats comedy!

RD


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 14, 2002)

It sure is comedy, but I think Rangerdave has a hidden agenda. Look here to find out who Tom Bombadil really is, and then you will have discovered Rangerdave's motives here.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

I've seen that bit a couple of times now. It sure is funny, if nothing else.


----------



## Rangerdave (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nóm _
> *It sure is comedy, but I think Rangerdave has a hidden agenda. Look here to find out who Tom Bombadil really is, and then you will have discovered Rangerdave's motives here.  *



That's histarical!
Somehow I had managed to completely miss that thread.

Me as Bombadil, hilarious.

RD


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *That's histarical!
> Somehow I had managed to completely miss that thread.
> *



You and everyone else!



> _Originally posted by Rangerdave _
> *Me as Bombadil, hilarious.*



*inqusitive voice* Hilarious is it? Come on, RD, fess up! You are Tom!


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 14, 2002)

Argh, what's up with that link?! I clicked it and it almost crashed my computer!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 14, 2002)

Works fine for me. Maybe you should try restarting your computer?


----------



## lamariaevenstar (Mar 5, 2005)

ya know..I could see his point


----------



## OldTomBombadil (Mar 8, 2005)

If Rangerdave is Bombadil, who am I?


----------



## Wolfshead (Apr 24, 2007)

Hmm, just did a wee search on here for the Tolkien Sarcasm Page, and I could've sworn I had at least a couple of threads proposing theories from there, which was followed by some eejits completely failing to get the joke. Which was quite hilarious at the time. Just felt like ressurecting one, but they're all gone  Must've been victims of a forum clear-up. So I'll ressurect this one instead, even though it's lacking in gullible fools falling for it  The genius of the Tolkien Sarcasm Page needs to be shared.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 12, 2008)

How did I miss this thread?



Enough circumstantial evidence to convict! Tolkien would have been highly amused, I think.



Ithrynluin (in the other thread) said:


> RangerDave is a merry fellow
> bright blue his hat
> and his socks are yellow


----------

